# Iasca Sarasota 1/20/13



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone going? I will be there for sqc. 









Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Bump

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Where are the florida peeps?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Crickets...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

I would like to come


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

1 week out bump

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

